# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Czy pieczywo Wasa jest zdrowe?

## Justyna

Od dwóch miesięcy jestem na diecie, schudłam 5 kg. Nie jem zwykłego chleba, zastąpiłam pieczywem Wasa, ale ostatnio słyszałam, że tego typu pieczywo nie jest zdrowe, nie ma składników odżywczych.
Czy ktoś wie coś na ten temat??

----------


## justin

Ja osobiście nie polecam, ponieważ takie pieczywo jest strasznie zmodyfikowane i zawiera dużo chemii. Najlepiej spożywać pełnoziarniste pieczywo ciemne bez karmelu i z mąki żytniej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Takie pieczywo jak Wasa ma bardzo mało kalorii i według mnie wspomaga odchudzanie. Ja jestem na to przykładem, bo w ok. 8 miesięcy schudłam 16 kg, zastępując zwykły chleb właśnie tym pieczywem.

----------


## Kamil

Czy możesz się pochwalić jaką dietę stosowałeś - stosowałaś?
Wygląda na to, że w ciągu 2 miesięcy schudłeś (aś) 5kg, dobrze bo stopniowo.
Zastanawia mnie dieta i tryb życia. Wszystko oprócz zastąpienia pieczywa tradycyjnego pieczywem Wasa (po prostu nie lubię).

----------


## focus9

Radze ci przejść na tradycyjny chleb pełnoziarnisty np. pumpernikiel. Jest dużo zdrowszy, zapycha organizm i nie zawiera konserwantów. Pieczywo wasa niestety zawiera dużo chemii, jest modyfikowane .. także nie polecam takich produktów. Najlepszym pieczywem jest chleb z mąki żytniej.

----------


## aros5

Faktycznie pieczywo Wasa jest nachemikowane, ale ma swoje pozytywne wartości. Niejedna osoba "jadąc" na tym pieczywku schudła. 
Pumpernikiel? Nie słyszałem o czymś takim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja rowniez jadlam wase i w ciagu miesiaca schudlam 5 kg.

----------


## sarlinna

Na Wasie się chudnie, ale łatwo potem o efekt jojo. Lepiej faktycznie jeść pumpernikiel albo pieczywo razowe.

----------


## jackie

To po co narażać się na efekt jojo? Chyba, że do końca życia będziesz jeść dmuchaną wase.

----------


## asia.s

Także polecam ciemne pieczywo zytnie, razowe... 
Ale najlepsze wyniki chudnięcia sa przy odstawieniu węglowodanów..

----------


## a-net-a

to kwestia podejscia ... ja np. niezbyt przepadam za pieczywem razowym... mimo że razowe podobno jest zdrowe...

----------


## sarlinna

Najlepsze jest pieczywo na zakwasie, wbrew pozorom dość ciężko takie dostać :/ A chlebki Wasa? Chemia, brak wartości odzywczych i w sumie trzeba ich sporo zjeść, by czuć się najedzonym.

----------


## Twojezdr

Ciemne pieczywo jest najzdrowsze i najbardziej mi smakuje. Poza tym podczas zakupu zwracajmy uwagę na skład pieczywa oraz ilość konserwantów. Im więcej tym mniej zdrowo. 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## eryk

> Ja osobiście nie polecam, ponieważ takie pieczywo jest strasznie zmodyfikowane i zawiera dużo chemii. Najlepiej spożywać pełnoziarniste pieczywo ciemne bez karmelu i z mąki żytniej.


ale ty głupoty piszesz.  W ogóle jest nie modyfikowane i nie zawiera żadnej chemii, nawet konserwantów.  Właśnie pieczywo ciemne zawiera spulchniacze i konserwanty. Każde " zwykłe" pieczywo żytnie, czy to bułka czy chleb zawiera karmel.

----------


## una

> Najlepsze jest pieczywo na zakwasie, wbrew pozorom dość ciężko takie dostać :/ A chlebki Wasa? Chemia, brak wartości odzywczych i w sumie trzeba ich sporo zjeść, by czuć się najedzonym.


W Wazie nie ma chemii. Skład masz podany na opakowaniu. Kupując pieczywo nawet w piekarni masz podany skład? Więc skąd wiesz co jesz?

----------


## woman

> W Wazie nie ma chemii. Skład masz podany na opakowaniu. Kupując pieczywo nawet w piekarni masz podany skład? Więc skąd wiesz co jesz?


Dokładnie. Co Wy z tą chemią w każdym niemal poście. Nie ma tam żadnych konserwantów. Zresztą to pieczywo jest tak suche, że co tu konserwować.
Natomiast nie wyobrażacie sobie co dodaje się do chleba w piekarni. Znajomy ma piekarnię i dla siebie i swojej rodziny piecze osobno  :Smile: 
Wracając do wasy, to delektuję się tą z sezamem, trzy zboża czy jakoś tak od 2 tyg.
Przemiana materii mi wzrosła o 100 %, ale nie będę się wdawać może w szczegóły  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Zastąpiłam całkowicie (razowe pieczywo z piekarni) Wasą i niebo a ziemia.
2 kg mniej, czyli wychodzi 1 kg na tydzień. Czuję się tak lekko i fajnie. Mam więcej energii i zdecydowanie bardziej płaski brzuch.

----------


## logga

> Także polecam ciemne pieczywo zytnie, razowe... 
> Ale najlepsze wyniki chudnięcia sa przy odstawieniu węglowodanów..


Panie, widzisz, i nie grzmisz... 
Żadna dieta, w której odstawiamy jakąkolwiek grupę spożywczą NIE JEST zdrowa! Węglowodany są u podstawy piramidy odżywiania i są niezbędne tak w codziennym odżywianiu, jak i na diecie. Tak samo, jak nie należy całkowicie rezygnować z tłuszczów! Grunt to wybierać mądrze - ciemne pieczywo zamiast białego, olej rzepakowy zamiast smalcu, jabłko zamiast batonika i tak dalej i tak dalej... Wszelkie diety wykluczające spożycie konkretnej grupy są złe!

----------


## malakostka

Cześć,

muszę się zgodzić z poprzednikiem, odstawianie którejkolwiek z grup może się źle skończyć jeżeli nie teraz to w przyszłości, ważne jest aby odchudzając się robić to z głową, rezultat nie musi być widoczny po 2 dniach, na niego pracuje się na dłuższą metę. A po osiągnięciu odpowiedniej wagi starać się ją utrzymać. 

Pozdarawiam

----------


## mika.s222

Ja również zastąpiłam normalny chleb pieczywem chrupkim Wasa i właśnie dostałam dostałam jadłospis od dietetyka w którym napisał mi coś takiego: " pieczywo chrupkie typu "Wasa" to produkty wysoko przetworzone, pozbawione wszelkich "dobrych cech". Produkty te bogate są w cukier (mimo że mogą nie być słodkie - pieczywo chrupkie) oraz tłuszcze nasycone typu trans (miażdżycorodne) powodując odkładanie się tkanki tłuszczowej, ale przede wszystkim negatywnie wpływając na zdrowie (możliwość zachorowania na schorzenia dietozależne tj. cukrzyca typu 2, miażdżyca, nadciśnienie, choroba niedokrwienna serca)." Czy to rzeczywiście prawda???

----------


## Joanna Chudzicka

> Od dwóch miesięcy jestem na diecie, schudłam 5 kg. Nie jem zwykłego chleba, zastąpiłam pieczywem Wasa, ale ostatnio słyszałam, że tego typu pieczywo nie jest zdrowe, nie ma składników odżywczych.
> Czy ktoś wie coś na ten temat??


Witam serdecznie,
Pieczywo chrupkie charakteryzuje się gorszą wartością odżywczą niż pieczywo mieszane i razowe. Ewentualnie można traktować je jako przekąskę, ale na pewno nie zamiennik chleba do kolacji czy śniadania. Dlaczego? Ponieważ pieczywo chrupkie ma zdecydowanie wyższy indeks glikemiczny, który powoduje szybki wzrost glukozy we krwi, co nie jest pożądanym zjawiskiem. Poza tym, jest produktem wysokoprzetworzonym, o mniejszej zawartości witamin, składników mineralnych i błonnika. W przeliczeniu na 100g produktu jest także bardziej kaloryczny od pieczywa mieszanego. Jego kromki mają jednak zdecydowanie niższą wagę, co obniża wartość energetyczną posiłku przygotowanego na jego bazie. Osobiście polecam chleb razowy lub z mąki pełnoziarnistej. Są smaczne, sycące i bogate w cenne składniki odżywcze.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## AnnaKŁOS

> od dwóch miesięcy jestem na diecie, schudłam 5 kg. Nie jem zwykłego chleba, zastąpiłam pieczywem wasa, ale ostatnio słyszałam, że tego typu pieczywo nie jest zdrowe, nie ma składników odżywczych.
> Czy ktoś wie coś na ten temat??


proponuję ci zdecydowanie tzw. chleb  ryżowy-irl  :Cool:  ♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## Waleria Poszliwska

Żadne pieczywo nie jest zdrowe na diecie. Nie ma zdrowego pieczywa. Każde pieczywo jest przetworzone nie zależnie od nazwy.

----------


## tonyone

Ja również po przejściu na Wasę zrzuciłem zbędne kilogramy. Fakt że wcześniej odżywiałem się głównie białym pieczywem lub mieszanym. Skład białego pieczywa i tego"ciemnego" można sprawdzić np. w opisie Jednego z Marketów np. Auchan wtedy ujrzymy niekończącą się listę dodatków tj. spulchniaczy polepszaczy i konserwantów. Lista tych składników jest przeraźliwie długa. Skład wasy którą kupuję to mąka żytnia, z procentowym udziałem 1,2% sól, 2,3cukier, 10 sezam, 5-6 tłuszcz. Co jest przetworzone? Na zdrowy rozsądek jeżeli producent nie dokonuje przestępstwa dodając do pieczywa gipsu, to skład jest prosty. Pumpernikiel jest pieczywem "mokrym" jeżeli kupimy taki z marketu zapakowany tydzień temu w hermetyczny woreczek, należy podsypać go konserwantami. Wasa długo zachowuje świeżość, podzielona jest na porcje. Najcenniejsze składniki i tak znajdują się na "barkach pieczywa" wędliny, sery, pasty, warzywa. Hate -owanie  Wase-y w obliczu ciszy na pszenne bułki. Można sobie urozmaicać różnymi odmianami oraz waflami kukurydzianymi lub ryżowymi o różnych smakach.

----------

